# top flashlights/brands on the market today



## ridnovir (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello,

I have been out of touch with the flashlight LED industry for a few years so please help me clarify a few things. I currently have Fenix LD10 and PD30. I would like to upgreat my EDC (one single cr123 and one single AA flashlight and one more in 2xcr123). I was surprised to find many brands from Asia that offer similar products. Can some one list what brands are considered to be better than the others? So far I have looked at
Sunwayman (v11r) Jet Beam (RRT -01 and PA10) Egletac (d25). To me it is important that the lights should be able to run rechargeable batteries. 
Please list IYO what is currently best 1. single cr123 (rcr/aw) flashlight. 2 single AA flashlight (14500/eneloop) 3. 2x cr123 flashlight (rcr/18650)?

Thank you


----------



## Norm (Aug 19, 2012)

:welcome: ridnovir

You may find this search useful

Norm


----------



## ridnovir (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Norm. but the google search was not very informative. Was hoping some of the knowledgeable folks here could chip in.


----------



## tonkem (Aug 20, 2012)

Not sure on the 1 CR123 as I don't use that kind of rechargeable. but on the aa front, might look at the Zebralight SC80, uses both aa and 1 123, clever design, no external adapters to achieve this. 2 x 123, not sure on this either, but I do have a Zebralight SC600 which is a great 1 x 18650, but it will also depend on what kind of beam you want, as Zebras are mostly floody. For my 1 x 123, I use a surefire E1L, and the Zebra Sc80.

Good luck


----------



## jbrett14 (Aug 21, 2012)

Any of those brands you are already researching could certainly qualify for being the "best". It's subjective, and there are just too many factors for why one would consider any particular light better than another. For me, a "best" light would involve what kind of value I am getting. E.g. The JetBeam B series seem to be an excellent light for the price and I would certainly include them as a recommened "best" light. I love their simplicity and quality. Having said that, someone else may not like that they only have 2 modes.

I don't own a lot of lights, maybe 10 or so, but out of the ones I do have, my favorite ("best"?) seems to be my Zebralight. But for half the price, one could get a JetBeam and be just as pleased. 

With so many great brands out there, it all boils down to personal taste in features, size, feel, etc. If you currently have a Fenix, and you like it, you may want to stick with that brand. They make a great light.

I just ordered a ZL SC51 tonight as I was looking for my "best" single AA light. If it's as reliable as my H501 headlamp has been, I am sure I will have a winner. Good luck!


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 21, 2012)

For the price I think you can't go wrong with Sunwayman. I used to own a V10R Ti but sold it away. Quite solid and capable light. Just that I have a bigger appetite for custom lights made by some of our fellow CPF makers, so those other brands must go.

I think Eagletac is nice too. I have a G25C2 and it is a pleasure to use. Just ordered another D25A Ti clicky and am still awaiting for its arrival so I can't comment on that. But I think it should be great.

Zebralight SC600 is good too as suggested by tonkem. I have 3 of them and they are great lights to have. You do have to note that it only takes 18650 so do not load two CR123 in there.

My own personal favorites would be HDS 200 rotary and McGizmo Haiku for CR123, and Zebralight SC600w for 18650. They are small and portable for daily EDC.


----------



## Ezeriel (Aug 21, 2012)

Gotta love Fenix... and jetbeam sunwayman eagletac zebralight Klaurs thrunite nitecore


...and for the price, I don't think Shiningbeam's lights can be beat.


----------



## stienke (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't forget FourSevens lights! , 10 year warranty!! , they have also HiCri and warm leds if that's what you looking for.
They have also a top notch customer service , take a look.

GJR:wave:


----------



## reppans (Aug 21, 2012)

I like running rechargeables and so am not a CR123 fan, but my vote best 1xAA/14500 goes to the Quark XML on a 1xAA tube. Then the Ti EagleTac D25A Clickies, and Zebralight 51s, but they don't do Li-ions well. But I'm a runtime fan.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, foursevens. How could I forget them? Nice light and great customer service.


----------



## Viking (Aug 21, 2012)

@ ridnovir 

Do you know the site ”bestcovery.com”


It shows the *best brands and items of just about everything* , including flashlights. Try it out.


I wouldn't say the site is 100 percent trustworthy though.
I don't agree with the sites so called experts in everything , but they are rarely far off.

http://www.bestcovery.com/search/apachesolr_search/flashlight


----------



## ridnovir (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you all for replies. I will do some more research. Already gravitating to Zebralight, Eagletec and JetBeam.


----------



## jbrett14 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ezeriel said:


> ...and for the price, I don't think Shiningbeam's lights can be beat.



I only have the S-mini, but based on this one, I agree. A rock solid light with a fantastic output of light, at a price that is half what some of these others are.


----------



## MontanaMan (Aug 22, 2012)

From what I understand based on the reviews on this forum, and some other random sites I've looked at, Jetbeam and Niteye are both made by Shenzhen Jetbeam Electronic Technology Co., so you may want to check out Niteye lights too. Looks like they are marketing the Niteye line as their High End lights. I own two of the EYE-30 SS in Desert Tan, and one EYE-40 SS in the mail. While I did have one of the EYE-30 lights fail in a submersion test, a defective O-ring and lack of lubrication was to blame, and the light was replaced no questions asked. Anyhow, I'm new to nice lights, but I'm really impressed with the lights I've purchased. So, if you are considering Jetbeam, check out Niteye too!


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought Nitecore and Jetbeam were by the same parent company or something and Niteye was separate.

But my info could be wrong.


----------



## sqchram (Aug 22, 2012)

ridnovir said:


> Thanks Norm. but the google search was not very informative. Was hoping some of the knowledgeable folks here could chip in.




ha ha! I clicked the search link and it came full circle right back to your own posting!

I have a Jetbeam M1X (2 16500 or 18650 or 3 rcr123), 
Maratac AAA (alkaline/nimh) 
kuku427 liteflux lf2xt titanium/sapphire/xp-g/tritium button (10440/alk/nimh) - this one has been my favorite edc until the switch broke 
Olight SR90 (6 18650 in a pack)
Zebralight headlight (basic AA) most useful when camping and in zero light environments
4 Sevens mini 123 (rcr123)

Although I really really like the 10440 body size for unobtrusive pocket clip carry, I've recently placed an order for an HDS Rotary Hi-CRI (rcr123) and look forward to giving it a shot.


----------



## benhar (Aug 22, 2012)

My recommendation is 4Sevens for the combination of a quality product and customer service. Of course I may be biased, because half of my >$20 lights are 4Sevens. With the 4Sevens Quark you also get the Lego option for playing with the different battery configurations.


----------



## MontanaMan (Aug 23, 2012)

Gunner12 said:


> I thought Nitecore and Jetbeam were by the same parent company or something and Niteye was separate.
> 
> But my info could be wrong.



Here is the link to the site with the info I mentioned.

http://www.jetbeamlight.com/AboutUs.asp

As I've said before, I'm new to the flashlight game, but this seems like legit info.


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 23, 2012)

MontanaMan said:


> Here is the link to the site with the info I mentioned.
> 
> http://www.jetbeamlight.com/AboutUs.asp
> 
> As I've said before, I'm new to the flashlight game, but this seems like legit info.



Ah, I see. Thanks!


----------

